# Worried mum in UK!



## kayanne80 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi there

A random message BUT I am extremely nervous for my son whom has SA nationality and British so Dual citizenship!

He is going to try and depart SA tomorrow with his British passport after applying 3 times for his SA passport without any luck as the Home affairs system was either always down or application lost so not waiting any longer!

I know the law stipulates that as a dual national he needs to depart on a SA passport but what is the chances he could get through on is British passport?

Any one had experience please let me know!


----------



## Leopride (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi Kayanne80

I am also a dual citizen having grown up in Europe but travelling to SA and back.

I have traveled with my British passport to South Africa numerous times and haven't encountered any problems. I have only recently found out about travelling to and from SA with a SA passport. I wouldnt worry too much.

All the best


----------



## kayanne80 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for your reply- I am extremely worried


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

kayanne80 said:


> Hi there
> 
> A random message BUT I am extremely nervous for my son whom has SA nationality and British so Dual citizenship!
> 
> ...


Hi

They might process him as a foreign national and declare him as an undesirable person if he doesn't have a valid SA visa/permit in the British passport 

If they declare him as an undesirable person he will not be able to return to SA with a forging passport for the duration of the ban


----------



## kayanne80 (Feb 7, 2019)

Jack14 said:


> Hi
> 
> They might process him as a foreign national and declare him as an undesirable person if he doesn't have a valid SA visa/permit in the British passport
> 
> He does not need a SA Visa - he has dual citizenship


----------



## kayanne80 (Feb 7, 2019)

He is departing South Africa, not entering so I am confused by your response


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Leopride said:


> Hi Kayanne80
> 
> I am also a dual citizen having grown up in Europe but travelling to SA and back.
> 
> ...


Your British Passport was surely stamped with a 3 Month visa and you probably left the country before the 3 month expired that is why you didnt have any issue


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

kayanne80 said:


> He is departing South Africa, not entering so I am confused by your response


He is leaving the country using a Foreign passport. In other words, he is departing as a forging national

All my kids are dual nationals and I was told they have to always use the south african passport to enter and to leave south africa 

I dont understand why your son find it difficult to get a south african passport, this days it take just a week to process a passport application and one can even apply at some bank branches 

Did your son get his British citizenship through naturalization? South African Citizenship will be lost if he didnt apply to retention of citizenship before the naturalization


----------

